# PC Power supply comes with 1 SATA power cable . What to do~?



## bruceleejr

I have a SATA DVD burner & SATA 160GB HD .... but the PSU only comes with ONE SATA power connector .... great ..

I was thinking about buying a SATA host controller card ... but I found out that that will only give me more SATA ports and take up one of my PCI slots LOL

Then I was thinking about returning my SATA DVD burner for an IDE DVD burner .... but also found out the my motherboard doesnt have any IDE ports lol

THEN ... i was gonna buy another power supply with more SATA power cables .... but its expensive .....

AND THEN FINALLY .... i was looking into SATA power cables ... one end has the SATA connector and the other end has a MOLEX connector ...


I know that the SATA conector goes into the SATA port behind my DVD burner ... but where does the MOLEX go~???

this is my motherboard http://www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/...

HELP ME lol


----------



## Wrench97

Into a molex connector on the psu.
What PSU did you get that only has 1 Sata connector?


----------



## bruceleejr

i bought a case that already had a psu in it ... cuz im building a comp for my sis haha

and we were looking for ram monitor etc on sale and we're putting together a pretty nice computer

but i didnt know the psu came with ONLY ONE SATA power connector~!!

Shouldnt all PSU's come with at least 2 SATA power connectors~??

cuz it wouldnt make sense just to have one .... at least 1 hd and 1 cd/dvd rom is required right~???

weird


anyways ... i needa buy a sata power cable


i ghtought that i had to open the PSU and plug in the molex inside there lol

cuz i didnt understand ... but i guess its like this ....


psu molex> molex > sata dvd burner~?


----------



## Wrench97

Yes but I'll bet that PSU would not make a good door stop, they sell them with a case to unload the ones they can't sell.


----------



## bruceleejr

yeah thats true ... it was in the box and it didnt say what kind of connectors it had on the PSU

i assumed 2 at least lol

thanks for the great help~!


----------

